# Trailer jack the kind you change a tire with



## Colbyt (Jun 19, 2013)

My trailer axle sits about an inch lower than my truck jack will go and that is with a tire full of air. I guess I am looking at buying a Scissor Jack for something I hope never happens. It is not the $20, it is storing it and hauling it around that bugs me.

What if any other suggestions do you have for me? What do you do?


----------



## Keystone (Jun 19, 2013)

https://shop.sportsmansguide.com/ne...m_medium=pla&gclid=CJHt_5bG8bcCFSJqMgodMCEAig


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 20, 2013)

I carry a small floor jack for both car and trailer.


----------



## overboard (Jun 20, 2013)

I carry a scissor jack with me. It don't take up that much room. I got it cheap at a local U Pull It.


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Jun 20, 2013)

These can be a little finicky (they'll slide on hard surfaces where it can't dig in). But they definitely work, and can be stored almost anywhere. The trick is to use it, and practice with it. Figure out what it will and won't slide on.


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319518#p319518 said:


> Lowe 2070 CC » Today, 12:34[/url]"]These can be a little finicky (they'll slide on hard surfaces where it can't dig in). But they definitely work, and can be stored almost anywhere. The trick is to use it, and practice with it. Figure out what it will and won't slide on.




I am a little old fashioned. It looks like a cool concept but I doubt it is something one person could safely use.


*I appreciate all the replies.*


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jun 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319505#p319505 said:


> overboard » Today, 10:20[/url]"]I carry a scissor jack with me. It don't take up that much room. I got it cheap at a local U Pull It.


Yup me too mine came from an old Buick, it even has a plastic storage case and tire iron. It was mounted in the trunk of that car.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jun 21, 2013)

I watched for the sale price at Harbor Freight and got one of their aluminum raceing floor jacks for either $49.95 or $59.95. In fact I bought 2 of them for all my projects at home. It is light and easy to move and use for either the truck or the boat trailer. The only thing now is a battery power impact hammer to take the lug nuts off.



https://www.harborfreight.com/rapid-pump-15-ton-compact-aluminum-racing-jack-68053-html-7814.html


----------



## Colbyt (Jun 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319602#p319602 said:


> BrazosDon » Today, 03:13[/url]"] The only thing now is a battery power impact hammer to take the lug nuts off.




A just in case you don't know post. Battery powered tools work great if you use them every day. I drove a lot of screws with mine over the years. Now that I no longer use them daily they are a PITA. Never charged when I want it to be be. A nicad battery loose a % of charge every day it sits. I don't know of any tools that use LSD batteries, for sure they aren't at HF.


----------

